# Freddie was attacked by bigger dog!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was walking all 3 of my guys on the sidewalk in my neighborhood. They were walking on leash minding their own business. All of a sudden, this lady opens her front door and her dog comes running at us! He grabbed Fred by the neck and wouldn't let go. I tried to pull fred away but the dog had him locked in his mouth and fred was screaming. I punched the dog and when that didn't work, I pried his jaw open. The lady didn't apologize, she just said my dog has all her shuts and went into her house. I called the police, filed a report and off to the ER we went. Fred is just waking up as he had to be sedated. He got stitches and a drain. I called the lady to see if she would offer to pay the vet bill but she said, NO!! She said, I shouldn't be walking my dogs on the sidewalk because it drives her dog nuts?!!! Is she serious? I will take her to court. It's not about the money, it is principle!!

Going to pick up fred now At least he survived.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank god he survived. I am so sorry. Glad you reported this woman.
Sounds like she opened her door so her dog could go on the attack. 

Punching the dog, that was good instinct.

Please know Fred has my best healing thoughts going his way.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly and I send prayers and kisses to Freddie for a speedy recovery. I hope you get some justice and some sort of compensation from this nutty neighbor for being such an irresponsible pet owner and just plain lousy person.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

geeze Linda I feel so bad for you with all you\ve gone through and now this. Make sure this dogs rabies shots are up to date. God bless and keep us posted.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

What? This is absolutely crazy. Were there any witnesses to the incident?


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Poor Fred! So glad that you were able to save him. I can't imagine how terrifying it was for both of you. Hope Fred has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have zero tolerance for people like that. I hope her dog bites her in her neck some day really good! What a bitch! I can't even imagine how upset you and Fred must be. Poor little guy. Keep us posted.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!
There were 2 kids and an adult there. I was dropping the "F" bomb all over the place. Fred is home and high as a kite. They sent him home with 2 pain meds and antibiotics. Here is a picture of the back of his neck.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG I feel horrible for that little sweetie. Yes..the F bomb would have been my choice too.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

There are no words to describe how I felt reading what happened to you and little Freddie, Linda. I am so sorry you both are going through this. I really wish there were serious legal consequences for people who allow vicious animals like that loose on an unsuspecting public, human or otherwise. Her response was deplorable. Evelyn named her appropriately. I think I could add a few more colourful adjectives, but I'll refrain, you all can use your imagination. She should never be allowed to own a pet. What a sick person. No wonder her dog is a mental case.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

wow Im so very sorry!! 
that woman did not have her dogs on a leash in public?
hmmmm...
wishing you all the best and thank goodness your baby will be ok now.
people need to contain their dogs!! how many times do I have to say this??
this is my worst fear what happened to your Freddie...Please take care.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, how terrible! She should definitely be held responsible for Fred's vet bills. Do you have a local leash law? That's a nasty wound that poor Fred has-- thankfully, he will be ok. I just can't stand the ignorance and lack of responsiblity of some people. 

Hope your poor little guy has a speedy recovery. &#55357;&#56374;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Linda, I am so sorry that all these bad things are happening to you and your dogs, but so glad that Freddie will be okay physically. I hope this has not hurt him emotionally., however. It is such a traumatizing event for all of you. It seems as though all your neighbors are psychos! Maybe it's time to move! So happy that you called the cops and will persue this. Good luck and a speedy recovery to Freddie. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Evelyn said it right.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

There sure are a lot of loony tunes out there. I'd have been homicidal if that happened to me and my dog, and I hope you will sue her for all you can get! Love and hugs to Freddie.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

agree there are a lot of loony tunes out there.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I saw this when you posted on the FB page and it just upsets me so much. Irresponsible pet owners just really piss the heck out of me. Poor Fred. You and your dogs have been through so much with the crazy neighbors you've had that live next to you and now this. I do hope you get monetary compensation and that the lady gets a big fine and her dog taken away. I'm so glad that you are going to pursue this. My mother-in-law is in a similar situation with a person who responded horribly and was not even the least bit remorseful. It happened while she visited us. Today, she is meeting with an attorney after the lady and her attorney led her to believe they'd pay some portion and didn't. I agree with you that with people like this it is the principle.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OMG This is all of our biggest fears!
I'm so sorry!
It is so scary that just being on a leash is not enough to keep our dogs safe!
I can't imagine how awful this was for you and all the dogs!
YIKES Keep us posted and give Freddie our love!
Jody and Atticus


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened to you and Fred! Horrible horrrible horrible! Thank goodness he is OK. I would be home having revenge fantasies if I were you. Hell - I'm having them FOR you right now! Maybe you need to arm yourself with some pepper spray (or worse) for future walks. Is it possible to buy a taser? Just kidding but it's something that has occurred to me at times when I hear these kind of stories. Again, so sorry and thank goodness Fred has such a fabulous warrior mother!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I was walking all 3 of my guys on the sidewalk in my neighborhood. They were walking on leash minding their own business. All of a sudden, this lady opens her front door and her dog comes running at us! He grabbed Fred by the neck and wouldn't let go. I tried to pull fred away but the dog had him locked in his mouth and fred was screaming. I punched the dog and when that didn't work, I pried his jaw open. The lady didn't apologize, she just said my dog has all her shuts and went into her house. I called the police, filed a report and off to the ER we went. Fred is just waking up as he had to be sedated. He got stitches and a drain. I called the lady to see if she would offer to pay the 700.00 vet bill but she said, NO!! She said, I shouldn't be walking my dogs on the sidewalk because it drives her dog nuts?!!! Is she serious? I will take her to court. It's not about the money, it is principle!!
> 
> Going to pick up fred now At least he survived.


OMG Linda!!! That's HORRIBLE!!! And what if it had been a kid's face?!?! I think you are right to take her to court. Otherwise she'll just keep allowing it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks guys!
> There were 2 kids and an adult there. I was dropping the "F" bomb all over the place. Fred is home and high as a kite. They sent him home with 2 pain meds and antibiotics. Here is a picture of the back of his neck.


Is this the same family that has been thowing food over the fence?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Neighbors from Hell. Time to think seriously about Florida!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> I have zero tolerance for people like that. I hope her dog bites her in her neck some day really good! What a bitch! I can't even imagine how upset you and Fred must be. Poor little guy. Keep us posted.


YOU GO GIRL :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thank God it wasn't on his throat. It could have injured his thyroid gland. did she show proof of rabies vac to the cop.?


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh, poor Freddy!  I'm so glad he's okay. How horrible!

I am afraid something like that will happen with Kepler being the aggressor, but with a person. He has escaped from our fence before. I would feel SO guilty if anything happened because of my dog. I cannot imagine not taking responsibility for it, though, and especially blaming you for walking your dog! How dare she!


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Speedy recovery to Freddy! That woman deserves whatever she has coming for her. The nerve to suggest it was your fault, Linda!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

How is Fred doing today?


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog!!!! I cannot believe that woman didn't even apologize. What a horrendous b*tch!!! I cannot even imagine how you must have felt. I had a mini-panic attack when something similar happened to us - minus the dog attack part. Our neighbor opened his front door and his big lab came out and started trotting towards us. Granted nothing happened, but I don't know him or his dog and it was scary. All I know is that he barks every time we walk by their house so when I actually saw him coming towards us I got pretty scared. Ugh. Don't do this sh*t, people! If your dog is out of your house it needs to be on a leash!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Call the newpaper, and TV station if there is one locally. Tell the whole story, including the throwing food part. I'd be tempted to walk a dog by there carrying a baseball bat.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Linda, how awful! I am so sorry for Fred, and the rest of you, too! I hope you can pursue this lady and make her pay! 

Fred's wound looks just horrible, poor baby! I hope he isn't afraid to go for walks any more... Although, I wouldn't want to walk around that lady, for sure. Time to get a weapon, for sure, some kind that can be focused on the threat and not hurt your own dogs, though I am not sure what that would be.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this, but thank you for sharing it - we'll all learn from it as it plays out.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

That is my #1 nightmare with Archer! I am so sorry Linda, what an awful thing to have happen. Thank god Fred is ok!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a terrible experience!!! It must have been so very scary for you and Fred. Not a good neighbor! Is this the same neighbor? Sending healing thoughts to little Fred.


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry, I hope Fred is on the mend.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I feel so bad for Fred. But he will recover from his wounds. I especially feel bad for you, Linda. So very, very upsetting.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Linda, when you get a chance, let us know how Freddie is doing. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Linda,
I'm so sorry to hear this happened to Fred. I would also check with your county and make sure the neighbor's dog has it's shots up to date. Don't take her word since she's already proved she's looney. Have the police check or Animal Control. I agree, take her to court. It's the only way she will learn and her home owner's insurance will be notified. 
I hope and pray Fred recovers quickly from his wounds. Not sure how long it will take before he feels safe again from a bad experience. Fortunately you and your other dogs will help him recover. 
Once when I had my cocker spaniel, a dog ran to attack her, I used Honey's leash, and started using it as a whip hitting it on the street scaring the dog from getting near us. Dumb owner said I better not hurt her dog! Mine was on leash, hers ran from her house to attack Honey. 
I now carry pepper spray on a quick release. So many variables to think about when using though. Wind speed, direction....I will use leash as a whip swirling in air before resorting to pepper spray. But if not deterred with whipping the leash on street by my dog, then I wouldn't hesitate to use the spray. 
Take care of Fred. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would find a attorney who can help you deal with this situation. Hoping Fred is feeling better today.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! This is a different neighbor. 

Fred is bouncing back! He got his tube removed today. The stitches are starting to itch, so I cut one of the sleeves off a shirt and made him a neck warmer It stops him from ripping out the stitches. 

Animal control person is an idiot. She said it is her word against mine and she is lying. She said my eye witnesses are hearsay! They were standing right there. The one was so close to the action fred pooped on her shoe out of fear. I filled out a form with the start on dog biting and call dog warden. I also left a message with the original officer. My neighbor who is a lawyer is helping me a bit. I will go through small claims as long as my eyewitness statements are allowed in court. I am looking into that. My other neighbor is a notary and offered to help. I feel like I am running in circles. Hopefully my hard work will pay off. I am also trying to get this woman fined for everything possible.
I am now on high alert when we come in contact with other dogs....

Here he is resting on his recovery bed


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to hear that sweet Fred is starting to feel better! Good luck with all the legal hassles. They sure don't make it easy for people to seek justice at times.


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

:frusty:

So maybe I understand the her word against yours thing. I can imagine a situation where someone's dog started the fight but lost, ykwim? But you have _eyewitnesses_. That ought to count for something. How unjust.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The judicial system in this country is so sadly twisted... I can not imagine that the true story could be doubted when you have witnesses. Good luck, and let us know, please.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

An eyewitness account of something he himself saw is not hearsay.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow. What a terrible animal control officer.  I would assume that because her dog was off leash that would be enough to demonstrate he was out of control and that she broke whatever leash laws must exist. The animal control officer should be doing their job and actually investigating and taking witness statements. What if that had been a child that had been attacked? Would they be just saying witnesses were hearsay? Contact her boss! That is ridiculous.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> thank God it wasn't on his throat. It could have injured his thyroid gland. did she show proof of rabies vac to the cop.?


She did not....I do not know why my township is so lax. If I knew rabies didn't matter, I wouldn't have given my pups the poison every 3 years!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm thinking your local ASPCA might have an official with influence/assistance.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you mean rabies is not mandatory. ??


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I am in Pennsylvania, and rabies is mandatory. A lot of groomers will require you to show proof of vaccination. We have travelled to Canada with our dogs and have been required to show proof at the border.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if you should try contacting your township's commissioners, Linda? I've done that in the past and have had pretty good results. Not with animals, but with services for my disabled daughter.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Linda, so sorry to hear about Fred. I had a similar experience when I was walking my dog Shadow, a miniature schnauzer. Out of nowhere, 2 dogs who were off leash attacked him, causing multiple injuries that required hospitalization. He recovered but was never the same. I had the same thing happen - the owner refused to pay vet bills, animal control took the side of the attacking dogs, and I got a lawyer and went to court. I won the case but only because I was also injured in the attack (in NJ dogs are considered property so they are only at fault when a person is injured). And the dog owners have never paid me a dime. 
A few days after the dogs attacked, some construction workers were doing work on the street and these same two dogs were loose and began growling at them. So much so that these men called the police. A policeman even fired his gun in the air when he felt threatened. So finally animal control takes them into quarantine for 10 days and returns them when the owners have a fenced in area. Unbelievable!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lily528 said:


> Linda, so sorry to hear about Fred. I had a similar experience when I was walking my dog Shadow, a miniature schnauzer. Out of nowhere, 2 dogs who were off leash attacked him, causing multiple injuries that required hospitalization. He recovered but was never the same. I had the same thing happen - the owner refused to pay vet bills, animal control took the side of the attacking dogs, and I got a lawyer and went to court. I won the case but only because I was also injured in the attack (in NJ dogs are considered property so they are only at fault when a person is injured). And the dog owners have never paid me a dime.
> A few days after the dogs attacked, some construction workers were doing work on the street and these same two dogs were loose and began growling at them. So much so that these men called the police. A policeman even fired his gun in the air when he felt threatened. So finally animal control takes them into quarantine for 10 days and returns them when the owners have a fenced in area. Unbelievable!


This is horrible!!! I am sorry to hear about your attack. I am starting to realize how corrupt things are. I don't understand why dogs get a free pass....If the dog is dangerous, it needs to be put down.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I got the spelling of her name wrong when I called her vet. Her dog is up to date on rabies. I called police, dog warden, dept of health, rescue where she got dog and my insurance company. Nobody will do anything. The only thing that was done was to ask her for rabies and dog license.....
Tomorrow I am sending her a certified letter detailing everything and asking to settle out of court. I guess i will know more in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea, Linda. Maybe if they are afraid of going to court they will step up like they should.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> This is horrible!!! I am sorry to hear about your attack. I am starting to realize how corrupt things are. I don't understand why dogs get a free pass....If the dog is dangerous, it needs to be put down.


The owner does not see her dog as dangerous...Years ago a group of us were friends at work. One friend had a year old chow chow. I visited once and felt very uneasy and asked if she could take the dog outside. Everyone thought I was silly. Another friend went to visit and the dog attacked. It also attacked the owner while they were trying to get out of the house. I saw them in the ER and it was terrible. The owner was devastated. Animal control picked the dog up and it was put down. I am wary of large dogs now. I can't imagine the owner not offering to pay Fred's medical bills. How can someone be so uncaring???


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Linda, 
I just noticed your post. I am so very sorry for little Fred and for you!!! At least you were able to save him. What is wrong with those people who witnessed it? Are they afraid of this crazy lady? Is there a leash law in your town? I am glad you are looking into taking her to court for being unable to control her aggressive dog. Anyway I really sympathize with you and sweet Fred and wish you the best.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! My witnesses are willing to testify in court. The problem is the police won't do anything. I called SPCA and PA Dog Law again. By law they are required to pay me. 
I am putting together my case. 
Here is the dog that attacked Fred. She is standing next to a 25 pound dog. Fred is only 15 pounds. If I didn't act so fast, she probably would have killed him. I got this pic from one of the neighbors.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Linda, judging from that picture, you and Fred, as well as your other dogs, were very, very lucky. Good luck with your court case.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Mary! If he got a hold of 6 pound Bella, this would be a whole different story.....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck, Linda. I am glad you are pursuing and that you have the law (written law, at least,) on your side. 

I hope Freddie doesn't have fear of being outside, now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred seems ok. We were out walking with Fred in stroller and came up on 8 dogs. I was on guard but all were friendly and fred did great!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hopefully your neighbor will learn to control her dog. I think in California the dog would require a muzzle while in public.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I got the spelling of her name wrong when I called her vet. Her dog is up to date on rabies. I called police, dog warden, dept of health, rescue where she got dog and my insurance company. Nobody will do anything. The only thing that was done was to ask her for rabies and dog license.....
> Tomorrow I am sending her a certified letter detailing everything and asking to settle out of court. I guess i will know more in a couple weeks.


It's unbelievable to me that animal control won't do anything there. Here in northern CA our Hav bit a lady's ankle on our walk a few years ago (a complete shock to us, we think her pant leg may have touched his head and surprised him) as we passed and it barely scratched her skin through her pants but she reported him to animal control. Even though he had his shots and was licensed, we still had to isolate him (in one room of our home, thank goodness, and not the shelter!) and couldn't take him out for 10 days. If it happens again, they will take him away for a 10 day isolation at the shelter and then we'd have to appear in court and a judge would decide his future. Very scary for such a minor incident but they treat all bites the same here no matter what.

If I were you, I'd get a lawyer to write that letter, then at least this lady will believe you're serious about pursuing this.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I am amazed that nothing has been done. That wouldn't happen here in CA.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Linda, I hope Fred is better. Parker was attacked in November and has not been the same... He's on edge around large dogs now when before he was so confident. I too was never financially compensated and now I must take him to a behaviorist to get rid of his fears. He had both ears punctured by the bites.

How is Fred and how are you recovering. I saw the post that you're also on edge during walks. Let me know how you handle that because I still have to calm myself down. Any tips you uncover would be great.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope your little one has a speed recovery. How terrifying! yes. Sue her. I am amazed at her response. Add pain and suffering too.:hug::hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys Fred is doing great. He just got his stitches out yesterday. I find myself questioning any dog that comes our way. Fred is way too trusting....When the vet brought him out from taking stitches out, I almost had a heart attack when they walked him out on a leash and he greeted two large dogs....

I just got a sling bag for dog walks on etsy, https://www.etsy.com/listing/221315305/grommet-option-for-doople-bags-add-a?ref=shop_home_active_1. I will now carry my water, mace, poop bags etc in the bag. I also got a walking stick.

As far as the woman, I hope she pays me by May 7th....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That bag looks nice, Linda. Let us know how you like it. 

So glad to read that Freddie is doing well. And, do you really have hopes for reimbursement from your neighbor, or was that sarcastic?

And the walking stick sounds like an excellent idea. Since reading about you and Freddie I have read of several other similar stories and am afraid to take my Tucker out walking, and that makes me mad! I do think I should look for a walking stick. Where did you find yours?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks guys Fred is doing great. He just got his stitches out yesterday. I find myself questioning any dog that comes our way. Fred is way too trusting....When the vet brought him out from taking stitches out, I almost had a heart attack when they walked him out on a leash and he greeted two large dogs....
> 
> I just got a sling bag for dog walks on etsy, https://www.etsy.com/listing/221315305/grommet-option-for-doople-bags-add-a?ref=shop_home_active_1. I will now carry my water, mace, poop bags etc in the bag. I also got a walking stick.
> 
> As far as the woman, I hope she pays me by May 7th....


Oh, cool! I really like that bag! What size did you get that also holds a water bottle? (Since I always carry water to kee him from drinking out of standing water!)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheri said:


> That bag looks nice, Linda. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> So glad to read that Freddie is doing well. And, do you really have hopes for reimbursement from your neighbor, or was that sarcastic?
> 
> And the walking stick sounds like an excellent idea. Since reading about you and Freddie I have read of several other similar stories and am afraid to take my Tucker out walking, and that makes me mad! I do think I should look for a walking stick. Where did you find yours?


Sheri,
Here is the walking stick I got. It really is like a weapon. I am going to hook it onto the bag with a clip. I keep it in the collapsed position since I'm not using it for walking. If it's not telescoped, it's about 22". You really need to be careful because if a dog attacks, you are limited in what is legal to defend yourself....The walking stick is legal It is scary walking now. I am afraid a dog will get lose out of someones house. Something I never thought about before.

I am seriously hoping the lady will come to her senses. I mailed her the vet bill, a picture of Fred's wounds, along with a letter. It makes no sense why she thinks I should have to pay the ER bill, when her dog did this. I don't understand peoples thinking. If we walked by her house 10 min earlier, I wouldn't be out the money.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

You do not need animal control involved to take this person to court. You need to go to court to get the paperwork to file a "warrent in debt" case against the neighbor and get a court date scheduled. You will file your photographs and vet bills and witness statement in your submission and the person will be served a court date. Keep animal control out of this--this is destruction of your 'property' and this person will have to come to court and will have to defend themselves. You will win going this route.

"Warrent in Debt"--if you need help doing this, PM me. I have gone this route and won and I have helped friends do this too.

Good luck.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, cool! I really like that bag! What size did you get that also holds a water bottle? (Since I always carry water to kee him from drinking out of standing water!)


Karen,
I was searching far and wide for a bag to hold everything. Seems I have more and more to carry these days. I ordered the large with the poop bag grommet and a cross body strap. Since I have 3 dogs, I carry a 17 ounce water bottle. I plan on putting that and the large bear mace in the center area of the bag. I will keep poop bags, keys and phone in outer pockets. I should get it next week. I will let you know how I like it!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree, Linda, about a letter from a lawyer and taking her to court according to the last post. I was wondering if you think a water gun or a tennis racket would have been effective in this situation. Perhaps not. Just a thought. I am so glad Fred is improving.
No dog should be off leash except for the owner's home and fenced in yard as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, do you have a link to the walking stick that you got? Do you have it already?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

andra said:


> You do not need animal control involved to take this person to court. You need to go to court to get the paperwork to file a "warrent in debt" case against the neighbor and get a court date scheduled. You will file your photographs and vet bills and witness statement in your submission and the person will be served a court date. Keep animal control out of this--this is destruction of your 'property' and this person will have to come to court and will have to defend themselves. You will win going this route.
> 
> "Warrent in Debt"--if you need help doing this, PM me. I have gone this route and won and I have helped friends do this too.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! I will look into it!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheri said:


> That bag looks nice, Linda. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> So glad to read that Freddie is doing well. And, do you really have hopes for reimbursement from your neighbor, or was that sarcastic?
> 
> And the walking stick sounds like an excellent idea. Since reading about you and Freddie I have read of several other similar stories and am afraid to take my Tucker out walking, and that makes me mad! I do think I should look for a walking stick. Where did you find yours?


I got the walking stick and it is good! It's a little bulky to carry but it will work. I order a smith and wesson retractable steel baton, which was great but found out it could be illegal in my state. It was so compact too! Only 5" and then expanded to 12". I really wanted to keep it but don't want to get in trouble. Here is the walking stick. Amazon.com : Hikker BT409 Anti-Shock Hiking Pole with 9-LED Flashlight, Battery Included, Compass and Thermometer Included : Walking Poles : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Zoe093014 said:


> I agree, Linda, about a letter from a lawyer and taking her to court according to the last post. I was wondering if you think a water gun or a tennis racket would have been effective in this situation. Perhaps not. Just a thought. I am so glad Fred is improving.
> No dog should be off leash except for the owner's home and fenced in yard as far as I'm concerned.


I think the tennis racket would work but I refuse to carry something so large on my walks


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, cool! I really like that bag! What size did you get that also holds a water bottle? (Since I always carry water to kee him from drinking out of standing water!)


Karen,
I love the bag! Here is the large with my mace, large water bottle, keys and poop bags.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

andra said:


> You do not need animal control involved to take this person to court. You need to go to court to get the paperwork to file a "warrent in debt" case against the neighbor and get a court date scheduled. You will file your photographs and vet bills and witness statement in your submission and the person will be served a court date. Keep animal control out of this--this is destruction of your 'property' and this person will have to come to court and will have to defend themselves. You will win going this route.
> 
> "Warrent in Debt"--if you need help doing this, PM me. I have gone this route and won and I have helped friends do this too.
> 
> Good luck.


Looks like the warrent in debt is for the state of VA. My best bet is small claims court. I am on the fence because it will cost me more to give up a days pay to go to court than the vet bill was....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Sheri,
> Here is the walking stick I got. It really is like a weapon. I am going to hook it onto the bag with a clip. I keep it in the collapsed position since I'm not using it for walking. If it's not telescoped, it's about 22". You really need to be careful because if a dog attacks, you are limited in what is legal to defend yourself....The walking stick is legal It is scary walking now. I am afraid a dog will get lose out of someones house. Something I never thought about before.
> 
> I am seriously hoping the lady will come to her senses. I mailed her the vet bill, a picture of Fred's wounds, along with a letter. It makes no sense why she thinks I should have to pay the ER bill, when her dog did this. I don't understand peoples thinking. If we walked by her house 10 min earlier, I wouldn't be out the money.


The two times that Kodi has been attacked (as opposed to scary "drive-bys", which are bad enough!!!) have both been a neighbor's dog getting out. Once out of the house and once out of a poorly maintained fence. (Same dog each time... And once Kodi was sitting ON OUR STEPS as I carried groceries in!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Karen,
> I was searching far and wide for a bag to hold everything. Seems I have more and more to carry these days. I ordered the large with the poop bag grommet and a cross body strap. Since I have 3 dogs, I carry a 17 ounce water bottle. I plan on putting that and the large bear mace in the center area of the bag. I will keep poop bags, keys and phone in outer pockets. I should get it next week. I will let you know how I like it!


Thanks, Linda! It looks great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Karen,
> I love the bag! Here is the large with my mace, large water bottle, keys and poop bags.


I love it! I!'m going to order one too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to read Fred is on the mend!
I see lots of folks with walking sticks these days. Thanks for posting yours!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, that's something I never thought of Karen! Now when I walk, I am extra alert. The bag makes it easy to access my mace and I carry my walking stick in hand.

I actually ordered another one for doing makeup. It will come in handy while doing touchups on set.


----------



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Take pictures as soon as possible, Also have before pics. NOTHING impresses a judge more than pics.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Water squirt...a colorful toy gun....or better yet a small spray bottle for water.
I was walking another dog of mine years ago on a leash. 
A man behind me had his dog....off leash...his dog ran up to my dog and his 
dog hopped up on my dog and started humping my dog!!
the man did nothing so I squirted his dog with water..wouldn't you know it
the man got angry at me!! As his dog ran away like a baby cuz I scared his dog
with water!! I told the man you are suppose to have your dog on a leash!
He accused me of having something else instead of water. I insisted he was wrong
for no leash there is a leash law. not a water law. and it is for self defense.
I immediately left the scene. Keep a spray bottle of water...


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

another time a huge dog ran out of its house, sounds just like this situation.
only I was alone and this dog ran up to me and had it's legs up on mine...I was
so scared! I immediately took out mace out of my pocket and this mad dog..
looked at me..he thought I had a treat or something for him...I waited again
and he kept jumpin up on me showing me his teeth...so I sprayed him with mace...
I felt bad to have to do this...but the dog ran away..People need to keep their pets
confined. I was very scared of this dog


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! Really shows how careful we need to be with our dogs! Hopefully it will never happen again....


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad Fred is recovering and that he doesnt seem to be mentally damaged by the experience. I carry pepper spray on my key chain and I have had to use it on a dog before. It is sad that she is not taking responsibility.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The pepper spray is a great idea to carry on walks. I was wondering if you have to take any special training for mace. I think I remember hearing years ago a class was necessary to carry it CA.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope you go through with taking her to court. You might even be able to request an evening appearance. You and everyone else should have a right to walk your dog on a leash without having loose dogs run out on them. The fright could have caused senior citizens to have heart attacks when in fact they are walking for their heart health. It's the principle of it. And based on your first post, I wouldn't be at all surprised if she opened the door when she saw you coming, as she seemed to be annoyed that your dogs would cause hers to bark. 
Good luck with this! Maybe you should even get a lawyer.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Carrying mace in MA requires an LTC or license to carry. You must apply for one at your local police department. After passing a thorough background check, you are issued the LTC through the state.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was told by the officer, I can use whatever I had to in defending myself. This is after I told him I carry bear mace and was buying a baton. 

It's a shame we can't buy things to protect ourselves! I carry pepper spray on my keychain. I would not hesitate in using it if I was attacked by some psycho. What are women to do if they live in a state where pepper spray is illegal?!!!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

We certainly can't depend on our little dogs. We have to defend them!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Zoe093014 said:


> I hope you go through with taking her to court. You might even be able to request an evening appearance. You and everyone else should have a right to walk your dog on a leash without having loose dogs run out on them. The fright could have caused senior citizens to have heart attacks when in fact they are walking for their heart health. It's the principle of it. And based on your first post, I wouldn't be at all surprised if she opened the door when she saw you coming, as she seemed to be annoyed that your dogs would cause hers to bark.
> Good luck with this! Maybe you should even get a lawyer.


Yes to all of that. What if it had been a small child? People who let their dogs loose and then act like they've done nothing wrong just really anger me. My MIL is going through something similar with my neighbor's daughter who was visiting although the dog wasn't intentionally let out to scare off her dog. She just let him loose to go outside and he viciously attacked my MIL's dog while she was taking him out on leash in my yard to go potty after Christmas while visiting. The response from my neighbor's daughter was terrible. My MIL will likely go to civil court about this as the woman (and then her lawyer as well) had agreed to pay a small portion of the medical expense but never has done it. My MIL says that even if she never sees a penny out of the women, she believes she can win in civil court according to her lawyer and get a judgement against her. The judgement will haunt her when applying for credit if she doesn't pay it. I hope she goes through with it. It could have been one of my small dogs (although I didn't have Javi at the time) or children. I hope you go through with it too Linda. Some people just never learn anything from their bad choices.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I still can't imagine why a dog owner would not apologize and refuse to pay a vet bill when the consequences could be much worst going to court. The door was opened so the dog could run out of the house. A dog that will attack another dog could do the same to a child.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I ordered one of the Doogle (?) bags, too, thanks for posting about it. I am thinking about a walking stick, too.

What is the difference between pepper spray and mace, anyone know? Legally, too?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheri, I think you will love the bag. I use mine on every walk. My dog walker LOVES it too. I actually ordered a second one for my job.

I also carry the walking stick on my walks. I always keep it in the collapsed position. The handle fits comfortably in my hand.

I am not sure what is legal in your state but if you buy mace, get the gel kind. I am not sure of the difference either.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Mace vs. Pepper Spray*

I found this information on the Pepper Spray Store website:

Mace vs. Pepper Spray

The Basics: Mace and Pepper Spray are two DIFFERENT self defense products

Mace is classified as an irritant and is similar to tear gas.

Pepper spray is classified as an inflammatory agent and will immediately
incapacitate an assailant.

Commonly, Mace has no affect on criminals under the influence of drugs or alcohol. Pepper spray will take down and cause temporary pain to those under the influence.

Unlike pepper spray, Mace will NOT cause inflammation of the capillaries of the eyes and skin causing temporary blindness, nausea, breathing difficulties and an intense burning sensation.

It is important to note that Mace is also a brand name associated with pepper spray products.

More Information About Differences between Mace vs Pepper Spray vs Tear Gas

If you're not sure about the differences between Mace, tear gas and pepper spray, you're not alone. They are both used in warfare, police activities and individual self defense strategies. They both temporarily incapacitate those who encounter them. They are both, depending on where you live, restricted substances. But there are several differences you need to be aware of before making a purchase.

What is traditional Mace of the past?

Mace was taken of the market over 15 years ago after 1,000's of officers were injured in the line of duty. Unfortunately, mace of the past was ineffective on those under the influence of alcohol, drugs or psychotics. This would most likely be the majority of individuals that you would be forced to use the product on.

What is pepper spray? What does it do?

A 1-Second blast of Pepper Spray will render an individual incapacitated for 15 minutes to over an hour. Pepper Spray is an inflammatory agent it will IMMEDIATELY: induce coughing, choking, nausea, it will dilates the capillaries of the eyes causing temporary blindness, the mucous membranes will swell to the point of cutting off all but life support breathing, causes intense burning and an assailant to be temporarily incapacitated. Remember that Mace is also a brand of pepper spray in today's self defense products market.

Mace is considered a type of tear gas

There are three major types of tear gas, all of which are chemicals, and one of which is not used in civilian life. Mace is a well-known brand name for orthochlorobenzalmalononitrile, abbreviated as CN, which became available for sale in 1962. Since that time, tear gas has been restricted in many states: the Mace brand is now actually pepper spray, although sprays composed of various types of tear gas or tear gas combined with pepper spray are being sold under various brand names.

Tear gas vs. pepper spray

Tear gas operates differently from pepper spray. It is composed of a white crystal suspended in a delivery medium such as sec-butanol, along with various other chemicals. The effects of tear gas are immediate and usually extremely painful: the eyes shut, water and burn; the nose and mouth feel like they're afire; the Maced one coughs and chokes as his airways attempt to close against the chemical.

Mace and tear gas don't affect individuals under the influence, but pepper spray DOES

Although the original (CN) formula Mace is highly effective against most people, when PCP became a serious problem on the streets, law enforcement personnel discovered that someone who's out of his mind on drugs may not feel the effect of Mace enough to be incapacitated. Similarly, people who are violent and insane may not be stopped by tear gas. Police found that people who were enraged to the point of insanity or people whose bodies had ceased to comprehend pain, such as those on PCP, weren't adequately affected by tear gas. Pepper spray, however, has proven effective against people on drugs, insanely violent or seemingly impervious to other types of pain. Pepper spray wears off slower than tear gas; its oily effects create long lasting discomfort, and it's difficult to wash away.

Tear gas is regulated by countries, by states and by individual cities. Some countries allow no tear gas, others only allow police or military use, and some allow civilian use for self-defense. In the U.S., regulations vary widely by state, and within the state, there may be different regulations concerning use by county or city. In some places, tear gas is not allowed, but pepper spray is. Some states will not allow combined pepper and tear gas sprays. Before buying either tear gas or pepper spray, it's the individual's responsibility to learn the state and city ordinances about their sale, possession and use.

Using pepper spray products to keep you safer

If personal use is allowed, it's also important to learn the right way to use any spray. Personal safety is one reason: the most effective self defense spray in the world can't do you any good if you don't have it when you need it, don't aim it properly, or use it incorrectly. Not only that: it isn't unheard of for a would-be criminal to attempt to sue the would-be victim over the use of self-defense spray. If you have obeyed the laws of your local, county, state governments you cannot be sued if you used your defense spray for self-defense. Get the training and education you need to make your spray work for you.

http://www.pepper-spray-store.com/pages/mace-vs-pepperspray


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work Starr. I just looked and the stuff I carry is pepper spray. I have a key chain one and a bear spray I carry when walking. The pepper spray gel is the best because you don't get as much blow back if it's windy outside.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Complicated. Thank you, Starr.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

If you ever have to use pepper spray on an attacking dog, it is best to immediately say that you (not just your dog) were physically threatened.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

*how is freddie?*

I think about him daily!
Please someone tell me how he is doing.
I will continue looking for updates on him.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

I was attacked by a big dog while walking down the street. This dog came out of someone's house. The dog jumped up on me showing his teeth! I was so scared.
I happen to be on my cell phone with one of my kids...and they heard this mad dog.
My son kept telling me to spray the mad dog with mace...I really did not want to.
But this dog kept jumping up on me growling at me and I was on public property.
Yes I finally sprayed the dog with mace...eventually the dog gave up and left.
I don't understand why owners let their dog out like that and after strangers.
I guess they just don't care. 
If I had not sprayed this dog with mace I probably would have been biten badly.
I think even water in a spray bottle might do the trick.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just saw a show about a woman who lost her face from a dog attack. It was so sad. She got the first face implant....

Freddie is doing great!! We are back to hiking and he doesn't seem afraid of other dogs. He still reacts to certain dogs but that's normal for him. Thanks for asking


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so glad that Freddie seems to be recovering even emotionally!! That is great! And, quite a surprise!


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for letting me know how Freddie is doing.
I think about him every day!! Our babies are so precious to us.
I am so glad Freddie is okay now.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Linda
That is horrible!! 
Are people stupid or something?
If you can't control your dog then do something about it.
Get some help.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I do not walk Sheba in neighborhoods for this reason. You never know when someone will let their dog out unexpectedly. I prefer to walk in the park where everyone keeps their dogs leashed.


----------



## JoePat (May 2, 2015)

Super Glad to hear Freddie is doing good. Just a note from a dog freak. If you are walking your dog on a leash and an attack takes place. Remember you have a leash and you place part of the leash around the attacking dogs neck, you then totally control that dog as you choke the crap out of it. Last resort, and this goes for any animal or human, poke the eyes or in very bad situations gouge them out. I know this sound very bad, but an attack on a helpless pet or person calls for strong actions.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

Great points Joe!! Thank u.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wanted everyone to know, the lady paid Fred's ER bill! She had until tomorrow to do so. I am happy I don't need to take this any further! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am happy for you Linda that she finally did the right thing.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Linda, that's good news indeed!
I'm still very sorry you and your Fred and dogs had to go through all this.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you Linda, hopefully she has learnt a lesson, but I wouldn't count on it. Stay clear of her.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so glad she paid the bill! I would also stay clear of her!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

So glad she paid!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear your neighbor finally realized she was in the wrong and took care of Fred's ER bill. She had to learn a lesson. Sorry you had to go through all that stress. I also agree that it would be best to stay as far away from her as possible!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's great news, Linda. So glad she finally saw the light and I'm so glad that Fred is doing okay both physically and mentally. It could have had a much different outcome in more ways than one.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is very good news! This may be the best chance of keeping others safe from her actions with her dog--Paying out big bucks might make her pause and reconsider in the future. I hope! 

Yes, stay clear of her, yourself.


----------



## JoePat (May 2, 2015)

Great now get a BIG STICK or Golf Club to carry while you walk your pups. You can also get a handheld stunner. All of my girls have stun hand guns on them, never know when the freaks will show up. Not a bad idea to have one on you while walking your pups, you can protect them and yourself as well. Just pushing the button on the shocker makes most dogs and people move away.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I used pepper spray on a loose dog that went for my labrador. It worked very well.


----------



## JoePat (May 2, 2015)

Pepper spray just make sure you are up wind. Great defense too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I carry a walking stick and Bear pepper spray. I wish I could carry a stun gun but they are illegal in PA.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have to think about how I would walk with a big walking stick & control Henry with both hands.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you have one dog, I don't think you need a stick. If there was danger, you can pick him up and use your feet or mace


----------

